# Sony Sat-T60 on last leg. Recommendations?



## wall-e (Jul 19, 2009)

My Sony Sat-T60 from 2001 is on its last legs. It is shuttering and lagging pretty bad and also occasionally restarts itself. Manual restarts and restores also do not seem to help. I am pretty sure it is the hard drive, unless someone else has an idea. At some point, I will break down and buy a HR2x to replace this unit, but I do still enjoy my little tivo workhorse. This is not a full time use unit. It is usually in the back bedroom and I use it mainly to pause live tv and listen to music. 

What would I need to do to replace the hard drive? I have plenty of old 40gb, 80gb, 120gb, 160gb IDE hard drives laying around that I know I can drop in. I know this unit has a hard drive limit size of 160gb. I am not too sure where to buy the software and what version. It is currently running software version 3.5d-01-1-001. 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I really liked my T-60 but it died several years ago . . . around the time I got the first (of many) HR2xes and went HD.

Unless you're still SD, I wouldn't bother replacing the drive. The last time I looked (3 years ago), everything you need to replace the drive was free to download.

As old as it is, you may find it's not just the hard drive.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

wall-e said:


> My Sony Sat-T60 from 2001 is on its last legs. It is shuttering and lagging pretty bad and also occasionally restarts itself. Manual restarts and restores also do not seem to help. I am pretty sure it is the hard drive, unless someone else has an idea. At some point, I will break down and buy a HR2x to replace this unit, but I do still enjoy my little tivo workhorse. This is not a full time use unit. It is usually in the back bedroom and I use it mainly to pause live tv and listen to music.
> 
> What would I need to do to replace the hard drive? I have plenty of old 40gb, 80gb, 120gb, 160gb IDE hard drives laying around that I know I can drop in. I know this unit has a hard drive limit size of 160gb. I am not too sure where to buy the software and what version. It is currently running software version 3.5d-01-1-001.
> 
> ...


Well, for $99 you can purchase a new hard drive that's already configured, details here.

If you're comfortable working with computers, there are instructions here. In my experience, it is usually a very small section of the hard drive that is the problem. If your hard drive isn't too damaged, you should be able to copy the software from your original drive. If that isn't possible, you might be able to locate a virgin image for that model. It's even possible to add a second drive if you're so inclined.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I few years ago a removed my T60 from my account as I went HD. (HR10-250 at the time). I had added a 120G drive to it and it was still working quite well.
I removed the 120G drive and reformated it for use in a PC. It's now the home for Win XP SP3 on my second desktop used for archiving.


----------

